# [SOLVED] NEC laptop recovery ! ! !



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Hi 
i had noticed that i had a virus so i left a thread on this forum, someone got back to me with 5 steps on how to help but it was 1 in the morning, so i decided to turn my laptop of and follow the steps after work the following day. . . when turning my laptop on after work it didnt turn on properly. it loaded and went to a black screen with the little white flashing line in the top left corner.

Can anybody help please! ! ! !


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

tap f8 when booting and try
last known good configuration
did you check if it went into safe mode
http://www.user-guides.co.uk/nec/necrecovery/nec.asp?keywords=nec recovery disk


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Thanks for that m8! it worked 

one more thing . . . . how do you wipe laptop/pc desktop totally clean ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

do you have recovery disks?

try dban from http://dban.sourceforge.net/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

don't use dban unless you have the full version of windows
if you have recovery disks,just run those


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Do you mean i can only use it if i purchased the laptop with windows and havent installed another version?

because i havent installed any other versions i have had the same version since i bought it...and no i havent got any discs it didnt come with any


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

no that's not what i mean
if you have the full disk you can clear the drive and install
but you need to gather together the relevant drivers first
but if you have restore disks they rely on a hidden partition to reinstall,and if you use dban it will wipe it


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Apparantly NEC does include a hidden recovery partition. They have a short guide in how to use it. Shown as method 1 at the start, method 2 is if you have the recovery discs.
http://www.nec.com.hk/faq/NALL1001.pdf


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

ok i think im in poo


i used dban till bout 5% and stoped it and now i have turned it bk on and it said operating system not found what shall i do i need to wipe it but i wanna be able to start it up fresh . . . .please help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

in DBAN did it ask you which partition to wipe out? if it did, and you chose the Windows partition, then may be there is still a chance that the recover partition is still OK. if the it did not, it may have wiped out the whole drive and you may need an XP install CD or a recovery CD.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Where could i get ether from and will it cost?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*



DAnTheMan123 said:


> Where could i get ether from and will it cost? -- what do you mean? the recovery CD can be ordered from NEC (AFAIK).


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

afaik?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*



DAnTheMan123 said:


> afaik?



AFAIK = as far as i know


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Where would you recomend me ordering/downloading the recovery disc from?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

You would have to go to the NEC site that is for your geographical area and somewhere in the support section there should be a link for ordering rocovery discs. You'll need to put your model number in, as the discs are for specific models so that they have the correct drivers and software. I'd take a look, but there's no mention of your specific model.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

How can i find th model number without it being on? would it be underneath?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

it should be on a sticker on the bottom


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Ok thanks m8! Apriciate the help ! ! !


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Hello again : )

The problem is sorted now im up and running on my laptop i reinstalled windows xp home edition but.... theres a but lol....When i went to check my internet connection there is no wireless connection, why would this be? , even though the laptop is wireless. i can connect through ethernet though-thats working fine


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*



DAnTheMan123 said:


> Hello again : )
> 
> The problem is sorted now im up and running on my laptop i reinstalled windows xp home edition but.... theres a but lol....When i went to check my internet connection there is no wireless connection, why would this be? , even though the laptop is wireless. i can connect through ethernet though-thats working fine


i mean the connection isnt showing in the sys tray or in my network connections and i have now realised it says that i have no audio dvises


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

you need to d/load the drivers from the nec site


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

if i give you the product number and all the info would you please be able to find me one?

What would you need?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

is your model listed here
http://www.gzrcw.net/drivers/nec/Index.html


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

No


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

what model is it


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

NEC i-select M5210/FM5210

Anything else you need to know?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

this is all that come up on a search
http://translate.google.com/transla...ver+download&hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=dRh
does not list it as having wireless


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Lmao it does though lol


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

here's a direct link:

http://www.nec-computers.com/support/pib.asp?platform=platform_nec_k2s_dc2&mode=2000&title=Downloads


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

did you find the d/loads from there i could'nt
the link in would not work without modification


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

the download link does not work now while it worked a while ago.

anyway here's the NEC support website link. 

http://www.nec-computers.com/support/main.asp

just enter product information and model and it will bring you to support/downloads page specific to that model.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

http://www.nec-computers.com/support/pib.asp?platform=platform_nec_k2s_dc2&mode=2000&title=Downloads


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Ok i have the drivers but i have just realised that i have installed hame edition but i was using professional before will that effect anything?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

no i don't think so did you read the install instructions listed there first


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Yer.....Oh and i have found my driver on the nec website but there are 3 different ones inside that download so how do i found out which one is mine?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*



DAnTheMan123 said:


> Yer.....Oh and i have found my driver on the nec website but there are 3 different ones inside that download so how do i found out which one is mine?


my bad... try the REALTEK


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

I know that its a atheros not a realtek, even though my ethernet cable port is lol, i remember... so where should i go for that?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

oh ok if you are using wireless, then it's the Atheros. if you are linked via an ethernet cable, get the Realtek.

BUT!!! if you have both.. get all of them. :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

the realtek is the wired one the wireless one is this
CS C250/S950 WLAN ATHEROS / FOXCONN
when i try and d/l it asks for a user name and a blasted password


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

try this one
http://notebook.free-driver-download.com/url.php?id=TXpRek9Uaz0&link=0


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

I havefound the driver and i have installed it, the icon appear in the botton right of the screen and in my nettwork connections ( as you can see from the attachment) but when i press function+F2 nothin happens......What can i do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

check the settings of the connection


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

How do you mean? when i pressed the fn+f2 previously a buble came up saying its connecting and how good the connection was but now its not doing anything.....


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

OK urmm good news and bads news   

 Ok good news first lol well i have just realised the drivers did work (Thankyou)

 bad news is i have to go into my wirless network connections properties to connect to the internet wirelesly but when im in my propertie i can use the FN+F2 buttons but when i close it the laptop wont respond 


What shall i do??? (Sorry for being a pain in the backside lol)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

it sounds like you need the nec driver,email nec for a link for for it


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

Its working now thankyou 

Cheers for all you help m8, much appriciated


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: NEC laptop recovery ! ! !*

glad you have it sorted


----------

